# Can i put lacquer over friction polish?



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a couple of pepper mills that I finished with friction polish before I found out it will not hold up well. I would like to finish them with lacquer. Will the lacquer adhere with a light sanding? I did not post this in the finishing forum because I believe friction polish is more of a wood turners finish and believe wood turners would know the answer.
Tom


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I tried to on a game call, and the lacquer just peels off, but maybe someone else has a better way..


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

What brand of friction polish - it may make a difference.

I just tried the Mylands High Build Friction Polish and it is a completely difference product than the Shellawax I used before.

I would not think Shellawax would allow laquer to adhere due to the wax, but the Mylands just might.

Let's see if others have more experience.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

to my limited understanding of things there is not much of anything that will stick to friction polish... it is the last step in the process... lacquer and pretty much anything else will just flake off as though you had put a few drops on a piece of wax paper... same concept


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> What brand of friction polish - it may make a difference.
> 
> I just tried the Mylands High Build Friction Polish and it is a completely difference product than the Shellawax I used before.
> 
> ...


I used Mylands. I have tried one and will let you know how it turns out. 
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

RusDemka said:


> I tried to on a game call, and the lacquer just peels off, but maybe someone else has a better way..


Did it peel off immediately or over time? I tried one and did get the lacquer to apply. I am going to wait a couple of days before I buff.
Tom


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I would suggest wiping it down with mineral spirits to remove any wax. Then a light sanding and the lacquer should stick. However I would not rely on my advice because I'm taking an educated guess. I would take a scrap of wood and apply the friction polish. Then try what I suggest and see if the lacquer sticks. I think it will but I have not tried it. The mineral spirits will remove any wax in the finish and that's probably what is making it so another finish will not stick. then by sanding it slightly you've given it a tooth for the new finish to hold onto.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Mylands makes both a shellac based and lacquer base finish for the lathe. The shellac base is the most often used since the lacquer base is satin. In addition to wiping on the lathe with mineral spirits I would dampen a piece of 4-0 steel wool with DNA and burnish on the lathe removing as much of the finish as you can. It should immediately melt the shellac and leave a smooth surface ready for your next coat.

I also haven’t tried it but I think burnishing would cause less potential damage than sanding. Maybe do the DNA/4-0 first and then wipe with mineral spirits?


All that said, I would leave them as is. Many items were finished with shellac for years and held up well. Now bottle stoppers may be a different story.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I had already lightly sanded and applied a coat of lacquer before I got all the comments. I just put one coat on by hand. I just buffed it and it appears to be OK. before buffing the finish felt rough. Don't know if finish will last.
Tom


----------

